# List of Gulliver's snacks?



## RAQ (Jun 18, 2018)

Hello everyone.  Does anyone know if there's a full list of snacks you can get from Gulliver?  I'd like to know when to stop giving him stuff.  LOL!  

I have a total of 24 different type of snacks.  If there are more that I need to collect... any information is extremely appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## Flare (Jun 18, 2018)

Here they are! Just click the name of the treat to see the image of it.

There seems to be a total of 33 Treats.

*Generic*

Bronze Treats
Silver Treats
Gold Treats

*Cool*

Plain Chocolate Bar
Tasty Chocolate Bars
Gourmet Chocolate Bars

*Cute*

Plain Donut
Tasty Donut
Gourmet Donut

*Sporty*

Plain Popcorn
Tasty Popcorn
Gourmet Popcorn

*Natural*

Plain Waffle
Tasty Waffle
Gourmet Waffle

*Rustic*

Plain Cookie
Tasty Cookies
Gourmet Cookies

*Hip*

Plain Lollipop
Tasty Lollipop
Gourmet Lollipop

*Harmonious*

Plain Manju
Tasty Manju
Gourmet Manju

*Elegant*

Plain Tart
Tasty Tart
Gourmet Tart

*Modern*

Cheesecake
Tasty Cheesecake
Gourmet Cheesecake

*Historical*

Plain Pound Cake
Tasty Pound Cake
Gourmet Pound Cake


----------



## RAQ (Jun 18, 2018)

Wow!  Thank you!  

It would seem I need to continue giving Gulliver stuff!


----------



## Roald_fan (Jun 19, 2018)

Thanks for this!  I haven't gotten any pound cake yet, so I'll be looking forward to getting some of that to give out.


----------

